# Bottom of the Goat is painted



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

The firewall too.
Next week will be the floors, then more body work. 
We're getting there!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! Looks great!! :cheers


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Rukee.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Man! that is nice, great work.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Great job!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice job, that rotisserie sure makes for an easy paint job on the bottom side. I remember laying on my back doing mine, that was no fun!


----------

